# Upgrade existing lighting fixture



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

I bought a 16G fish tank the comes with a canopy and lighting fixture. The lighting fixture is 19 inch with 18 inc fluorescent 15 W (All-Glass Aquarium) bulb. I want to upgrade it get more watt per gallon. Can it be done? If yes, how? Any assistance is much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

If you want more wattage from your flouresent fixture, you may have to upgrade the Ballast, then you can increase your output of lite.


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

The output of a light fixture can be greatly improved by installing a mirror reflector above it. If yours does not have one put it in.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes to that also.
I was told by one of the LFS that you can also use Aluminum foil(the shiny side) as a lite reflector also.


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

My fixture does not have a reflector. What can I buy one that fit the enclosure? Also where can i buy the parts mentioned above?


----------



## PaulCheung (Apr 18, 2011)

Also, I saw some articles regarding using retrofit kit. Is that that stuff that I can buy and put it into the existing enclosure? Where can I buy the right retrofit for my enclosure?


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

if you want to replace the ballast go to any electrical wholesaler i.e. westburne, gough electric,horseman, and bring in your fixture and tell them what you want to do, don't go in the morning cause it be to busy with electricians and they get served before any joe off the street, go between morning and lunch, they may have to order it in.

But i think that be your best bet..


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

have you ever thought about retrofitting led's? i dunno if they can reach the light output you're looking for...but they're cool and energy saving. i was thinking about later on retrofitting some led's into the fluorescent housing.


----------



## Gul (Apr 21, 2010)

Not how much light output it would give and what not but I remember seeing an artical about converting a aquarium lid from florecent to using cfl bulbs.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I use CLF's on a few tanks, they seem too powerful cause I get hair algae on those tanks.
I need to figure out a good way to set timers on these tanks, so that they're not on 10-12 hrs straight, more like 3-4 hrs on & a few breaks in between.


----------

